# wikipedia slow cure



## Danbridge (Sep 21, 2012)

I got this from wikipedia:


Slow Cure
Now that your initial drying is over you need to distribute the remaining moisture evenly through the bud because right now its all in the middle. You also might want to remove some more of that moisture and maybe some chlorophyll with it.
The traditional technique is the slow cure. With the slow cure you will put the material into a sealed container such as a glass jar or Tupperware container in the fridge until moisture rises from the center of the bud to the surface. When the buds feel moist you will sit them out in open air until they feel dry again and then repeat. The period of time before the moisture is drawn out will become increasingly longer. Most growers recommend curing for a minimum of two weeks. Generally medicinal grade cannabis can be stored for approximately 6 to 12 months before any degradation is noticed


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 21, 2012)

Wiki is definitely not the definitive word--it is pretty much just someone's opinion.  I also do not believe that THC degrades after 6-12 months if stored properly (any citations for this?)

However, that is only slightly different than a "standard" cure.  I jar up and then open the jars a couple of times a day at first to let the moisture out and then less often as the buds get drier.  I am not sure what part the fridge plays except that it is cold and dark--heat and light can destroy THC.  However, you do not need to keep in the fridge for a cool dark place.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 7, 2012)

im gonna be doing a standard cure since iv done it before with a friends plants, anywho what is the max temp that you would still consider "cold" if the fridge isnt needed what temps (min/max) would you suggest?


----------

